
A revolt is growing as more people refuse to pay back student loans - dboles99
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/get-there/wp/2015/03/30/a-revolt-is-growing-as-more-people-refuse-to-pay-back-student-loans/?tid=sm_fb
======
SCAQTony
In regards to student loans, here is a lesson from J.P. Getty: "If you owe the
bank $100 that's your problem. If you owe the bank $100 million, that's the
bank's problem."

~~~
melling
Should we just kill off the student loan program now?

~~~
SCAQTony
I don't know but I know this: A bank would not give me a $75,000 loan so I
could invest in Bitcoin or the S&P 500.

Respectfully that is what college really is, an investment in yourself and
right now the market is down and their are a lot of sketchy investments out
there (Read as for profit diploma mills and art academies.)

~~~
jeron
A college degree is considered an investment, but it's not right to compare
returns in terms of a person's career versus monetary value achieved from it

